# I'm finally going home!



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Some of you know how badly I've wanted to move back home to San Francisco, well the time has come!  I'm flying home with my fabulous doggy middle of June.  My wonderful husband will be staying on in the UK tying up some lose ends, he will follow us in September.  

I'm fortunate enough to be returning to my old house with my roommate/friend in my favorite part of town!  The three of us get along so well and so do our doggies!  Cheap rent (which is uncommon in SF!) a large back yard and doggy parks within walking distance.  Oh and we even have a new Whole Foods Market 4 blocks away!

I'm very very happy to return to sunshine, family and friends.  It's been 28 long months here in England.  I'm glad I came and had the chance to experience life in another country, but there is no place like home!

It will be a crazy few months and I may not post as often as I have been, but I will still be around!  Thank you to all who have been so supportive while I have been so homesick!  This is such a great forum with so many wonderful people.


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 22, 2008)

Having your faithful friend your puppy with you makes things so much easier to accept.  In my case, even better than a husband.  Seems when you go with a dog, doors seem to open and people are receptive to you as a person.  Will you dog have to be put in the back of plane?  I know friend who paid for seat for her dog.  I probably would do the same thing but we all have our priorities and limitations.  Hope all goes well.  

I wish you both safe, happy trip.  I think your comments are wonderful and just the way I wish my life would be.  Whole Foods included. Nice walk to make to the store and no need for using high priced gas.   Sounds like life is treating you the way you want it to be.  

Please keep in touch as I want to know how everything worked out.


----------



## bethzaring (May 22, 2008)

wow, I did not think this would ever roll around for you, this summer seemed so far away.  But, yikes, it is almost June!!   Happy days for redkitty!!!!


----------



## quicksilver (May 22, 2008)

*     Congradulations! I wondered why you had the bridge and listed UK on your sign in. *​*I'm only with DC since March, so let me ask, Why were you in the UK for so long?*
*When I visited SF I loved it, and still say that if I was forced to live in a city, SF would be it.*
*You're going back at a great time of year too!*

*Safe And Happy Journey To You And Yours*​


----------



## TATTRAT (May 22, 2008)

a big congrats to you! I am excited for you!


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Doggy is flying on Virgin Air, who are fabulous for pet transport.  She is a large dog, so she is flying in the pet cargo hold (temp controlled and just for cats/dogs in their own large crates)  This is the same way she flew over here, so other than jetlag she was just fine!  And can you believe her airline ticket is £935!!! (almost $2000!)

Beth, can you believe how fast these months have passed!?  I'm frantically packing since the movers are picking up all our boxes to ship over on a barge in 1 week!


----------



## GB (May 22, 2008)

I can not tell you how happy I am for you. I am sure that pales in comparison to how happy you are feeling right now


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

I've been living here because I married a wonderful Brit!  We actually met on match.com in 2005, got married that same year and I moved here Feb 2006!  So those crazy online romances do occasionally work out!

Thanks everyone for the well wishes!


----------



## Barb L. (May 22, 2008)

I am so happy for you - I agree there is no place like home !!!! 
Lol, you going to be able to handle all the sun ?


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Thanks GB, my dad is even more excited!  It's been hard on him because we are so so close.  He calls every other day on Skype and I can hear it in his voice, that fatherly happiness.  They are crazy about the boy and are so excited he wants to move to the US.  I'm looking forward to family dinners on Sundays.


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Thanks Barb!  Yep, I can handle all that sunshine...comes with practice of being born and raised in California!  I'm ready!


----------



## Uncle Bob (May 22, 2008)

{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{{Miss Kitty}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}}

I'm so happy for you!! Sha-Zams!!!

You Stay In Touch.....Ya hear??


----------



## In the Kitchen (May 22, 2008)

On line dating?  I am grateful your mate likes dogs.  Isn't that a blessing?  My husband never wanted dog then when I just  ignored him and got one he loved it too.  Only thing in the house that he showed any attention to.  Sure complained when i had to take the dog to the vet.  Be so very grateful you met person who loves both you and your DOG.  What more could you want?

Sounds like you treat your dog like you do yourself.  Riding in safe place on the plane.  I am relieved. Have read some horror stories and makes me fear going anywhere with my precious ones.


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

I think my sweet doggy loves the boy more than me!  Seriously, she is obsessed with him...he gets more puppy kisses than me!!!

I will certainly keep in touch UB, no getting rid of me!


----------



## kitchenelf (May 22, 2008)

It might still be cold in SF but at least it won't be so rainy!!!!!!!!!!!!  I'm so happy for you - I'll wave to everyone I see with red hair, walking a dog, when we are there in July


----------



## Andy M. (May 22, 2008)

That is great news!  Welcome home.  San Francisco is a favorite city of mine to visit.  You are a lucky lady.


----------



## suziquzie (May 22, 2008)

Yay Red!!!! 
Glad your wish has come true!


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Awww, thanks everyone!  I'm so happy to get back to the city.  San Francisco is such a fabulous place to live.  Most people don't realize it's only 7x7 miles, so its not really that big.  I live on the south side which is much less crazy that the rest of the city and easy to get in and out on the freeways.  It's also the sunniest!   I miss so many things about it I couldn't possibly write them all down!

The boy has never walked across the GG bridge, so it's one of the first things we will do together when he gets home.  He's been there 7 times now and has crossed it, but not walked it.  Much different experience!  Kitchenelf, make sure you have time to walk it!


----------



## ronjohn55 (May 22, 2008)

Grats Redkitty!


----------



## Buck (May 22, 2008)

Great news!  Have a happy homecoming!


----------



## MexicoKaren (May 22, 2008)

Redkitty, I'm glad to see your wishes come true! You have been a trooper, though. The way the airlines are cutting back, your dog may actually have a more comfortable flight home than you do! I lived in England for three years and actually loved it, but the only other place I had lived up until that point was Oregon, where the weather was even worse. Still, the English people are so courteous and friendly, and we enjoyed our time there.


----------



## sattie (May 22, 2008)

Congrats girlie!  I'm happy for you and pray that you have a safe move.  I know you will keep us posted!


----------



## GB (May 22, 2008)

Ya know red, it did not have to take you this long. You could have gone home any time you wanted. All you need to do is click your heels three times...


----------



## redkitty (May 22, 2008)

Hahahahahaa!!!


----------



## LadyCook61 (May 22, 2008)

I'm happy for you.  I was in San Fran. in 1978 , only for a week , when my dad and stepmother lived in Walnut Creek, Ca.  They showed me around the city, I liked it very much.


----------



## jkath (May 22, 2008)

I'm so glad you're happy, kitty! I know you've said many times how much you missed home. I hope your dh loves it as much as you!


----------



## texasgirl (May 22, 2008)

I'm so happy for you!!


----------



## redkitty (May 23, 2008)

Thank you ladies!  I get more excited with every box I pack!!


----------



## Barbara L (May 23, 2008)

I'm so glad to hear that the time has finally come!  I don't blame you for being so excited!

Barbara


----------



## redkitty (May 26, 2008)

One more week until the movers come to pick up all our boxes!  Today I'm working on packing up the kitchen.  So far we have 24 boxes which take up about 130 cubic sf.  It's going to be weird living here for another 3 weeks with hardly any furniture and eating off plastic plates!!

We sold lots of our stuff already but still have some big items to get rid of, like our sofa and bed.  Wish us luck that we get them sold....we are starting to panic!!!


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

keep clicking those ruby red slippers together, Dorothy!!!!  I'm so happy for you (yes, and a whole lot jealous) and you get to take "Toto" with you as well.........I know how you feel---without mentioning any city's name I was never so unhappy in my life....when I found out we were moving back to Houston I was ecstatic when we crossed the state line and was even happier when drivers behind us honked their horns at us to move it......yep, we were baaaaaaaack..........need any help packing???


----------



## redkitty (May 26, 2008)

If you lived close by I'd take you up on that!!  You should see the dining room, stacked high with all the boxes!


----------



## expatgirl (May 26, 2008)

gads, I've moved so many times in my life, redkitty (4 times in 6 years in Cairo).......I know how you feel but nothing beats being GLAD to pack up and move does it?????  It's when you have to move from a place that you've fallen in love with that's difficult and I'm sure that's where you were when you left SF in the first place.........glad that you're making a full revolution......your hubby must be wonderful


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 2, 2008)

I'm thinking there is a daddy in SF that is getting more excited with each passing day....Just few more days, and his red-head will be home!!!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 2, 2008)

Awwww, yes he certainly is UB!  He is counting the days just like me!  Only 15 days and I'll be sitting in couch on BA drinking my vodka!! 

The shippers came today and took our 34 boxes to be boarded on the ship.  Its crazy to see your life in boxes and then watch them being taken away!!

The boy took a great picture of them here
our shipment home on Flickr - Photo Sharing!


----------



## Katie H (Jun 2, 2008)

Quite a collection of boxes, redkitty.  I can't imagine what everything belonging to Buck and me would look like.  When we moved her from Washington, DC 14 years ago, it was an amazing bunch of stuff.

Buck made 9 trips here with a 16-foot box trailer full of stuff each tiime, then we had a major moving company bring the rest of the things we couldn't handle.  It was 30 years of combined accumulated "stuff."  Don't have to tell you, we won't be moving again.


----------



## redkitty (Jun 2, 2008)

We sold all our furniture and other bits and pieces.  It's soooo expensive to ship overseas (our shipment is only taking up part of a container, 160csf and cost £1200!)  We will basically be slowly starting all over when we get home but neither of us mind.  It will be fun to start building our life together in a place we can truly call home!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm so sad.  My wonderful neighbor who is in love with my doggy (they are in love with each other) is going on holiday tomorrow for a week.  When he gets back Raisin and I leave 2 days later.  So he only has one more day to walk her (he walks her 4 days a week)  Anywho, he came over tonight to say good bye to her!  I about cried, so did he and Raisin started pouting because I know she knows somethings up.

I am thrilled beyond belief to return home but leaving people you care about is so hard.  These people have been like family to me since I moved here.  I'm so afraid I won't see them again.  The boy and I are pretty convinced they will come visit us in SF especially since they have never been to the west coast.  I'm sad for him because he is going to miss my sweet Raisin doggy so much.  We think he will adopt a doggy soon.

I'm just so sad....but also happy to be going home.  Mixed emotions are so hard....


----------



## Uncle Bob (Jun 6, 2008)

I'm sorry Miss Kitty....Everything will work out....they'll come see ya and visit with Raisin...Ya'll will have lots of fun in SF...with you showing them the sights!


----------



## redkitty (Jun 7, 2008)

Thanks UB.  Feeling a bit better today.


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

*     HEY! Isn't it getting to be around countdown time???*

*You must be frazzled by now.*

*Wishing you a safe and pleasant journey................*​


----------



## redkitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Awww, thanks QS!  

Next Tuesday is the day, gotta leave the house at 4:30am and drive to Heathrow, dump the doggy off at the cargo facility then get me to my terminal!  

Finishing up last minute stuff the next few days, have my going away dinner tomorrow night in Bath and fathers day lunch Sunday with FIL.  Monday is frantic packing and my last lunch with our wonderful neighbors!  Gonna be a crazy few days!!


----------



## bethzaring (Jun 13, 2008)

been thinking about you too! wow, next Tuesday.  Have a wonderful last few days in the UK saying bye to friends and neighbors and a have safe trip to SF!!!!


----------



## JillBurgh (Jun 13, 2008)

Glad to see you so excited, kitty. I love SF and can understand why you're so happy. Sorry that you are going to miss your friends in UK, but life is full of changes. Let's have a welcome home party in San Francisco!!!!! I'm hopping on a planeas soon as the rates go down...


----------



## expatgirl (Jun 13, 2008)

Tuesday will be here before you know it!!  You probably already know this, RK, but since it's an international flight allow yourself PLENTY of time to get thru Heathrow---that place is a nightmare to navigate as well as getting thru passport checks and security checks!!!  Enjoy your last few days!!


----------



## pdswife (Jun 13, 2008)

ENJOY!!!!  Life is good.


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2008)

you know, you had the power to return home in you all along. just tap those ruby red slippers three times, and...


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2008)

You owe me royalties Bucky. See post #23


----------



## buckytom (Jun 13, 2008)

awww, darn. i didn't read all of the posts.


ok, royalties coming by way of karma.


----------



## GB (Jun 13, 2008)

Thats alright. If you used a joke that I used then at least I know it was a good one


----------



## redkitty (Jun 13, 2008)

Hahahahahahaa!!  Believe me if that ruby red shoe trick worked I'd have done it long ago!!!

Thank you everyone for the well wishes!! Can't wait to see my dad and sister waiting for me when I get off the plane!!!  

Doggy had her last vet visit today and got her health certificate for the airline.  Time is just flying by.....kinda scary!


----------



## kadesma (Jun 13, 2008)

A little early but WELCOME HOME Missy...Loving the bay area as much as I do, I can see why you are so happy to be returning..
kadesma


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 13, 2008)

I just thought to remind you "to wear some flowers in your hair". (1967)


So I looked up the artist, Scott McKenzie, of The Mamas & Papas, and don't ya know on 5/07/08 he announced he has non-hodgkins lymphoma.​


----------



## redkitty (Jun 16, 2008)

No flowers in my hair QS! 

But I wanted to say goodbye as I am flying out very early tomorrow morning from Heathrow.  I'm all packed up and even saved money on excess baggage fees by having 1 less bag!  Yay for me being a super tetris packer!

Next time you see me posting I will be home in San Francisco enjoying some warm sunshine and trying to get over jetlag and sadness as I'm leaving my husband for 3 months.  I'll need lots of cyber hugs!!!

Byeeee!! 
xxx RedKitty


----------



## Fisher's Mom (Jun 16, 2008)

WooHoo! Bon voyage, Red! I know you'll miss your hubby but the time will fly while you catch up with your family. (And note that there are all sorts of ideas for DC meetups in the works. Maybe you can meet some of your DC family to help you pass the time.)


----------



## suziquzie (Jun 16, 2008)

Congrats Red, very happy for you!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 16, 2008)

*Countdown time. How exciting!!!!!!!!*

*Who says you can't go home again?*

*God speed.*​


----------



## MexicoKaren (Jun 16, 2008)

Have a safe and pleasant trip, Redkitty! Stay in touch, now........


----------



## elaine l (Jun 16, 2008)

Good for you!  I can't wait until my daughter says the same thing....


----------



## Maverick2272 (Jun 16, 2008)

Wow, so cool returning to The States!


----------



## quicksilver (Jun 17, 2008)

*FROM ALL OF US AT DC* 

 !!!!!!!!!

You must be wiped out, so enjoy some rest, then let us know how excited you are.​


----------

